# Cybertruck spotted in NYC



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Elon had the Cybertruck shipped to NYC where it's on display at the Tesla store in the meatpacking district until this Sunday.

Tonight he took it for a drive around town where it was spotted in Times Square


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390871355319590912


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

@TrevP , you've been quoted by Fox News! 

_When asked in a tweet from the Tesla Owners Online, which had just posted an image of the Cybertruck, if the factory was "still on time for some deliveries later this year," Musk answered, "limited production of Model Y this year, high volume next year," but did not mention the Cybertruck._​
https://www.foxbusiness.com/technol...display-in-new-york-while-elon-musk-hosts-snl


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Not sure if I should be happy about that


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh man, wish I could get down to see it, but not going to. Too bad it’s not at the Tarrytown service center for the grand opening today (hosted by the TOCNYS). Much closer and easier to get to for me.


----------



## SimonKlein (Jun 8, 2021)

Hmm, I don't know. The cyber truck doesn't really appeal to me. I still prefer my Dodge Ram, at least I know my Nitto ridge grapplers are compatible with it rather than this one.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SimonKlein said:


> Hmm, I don't know. The cyber truck doesn't really appeal to me. I still prefer my Dodge Ram, at least I know my Nitto ridge grapplers are compatible with it rather than this one.


It always amuses me how people in Florida, one of the flattest places you can live, where almost nobody off-roads, there are tons of pickups with huge knobby offroad tires. I think there are two just on my street, probably a dozen in the neighborhood. I'm not making fun of it, I get that it's supposed to be a badass look. I have a feeling I'm going to see quite a lot of Cybertrucks driving around here shortly after they're produced. _If _they're produced, that is!


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

JasonF said:


> It always amuses me how people in Florida, one of the flattest places you can live, where almost nobody off-roads, there are tons of pickups with huge knobby offroad tires. I think there are two just on my street, probably a dozen in the neighborhood. I'm not making fun of it, I get that it's supposed to be a badass look. I have a feeling I'm going to see quite a lot of Cybertrucks driving around here shortly after they're produced. _If _they're produced, that is!


Otherwise know to off-roaders as "Mall Crawlers".

(As opposed to "rock crawlers", which are in a separate segment of off-roading, with competitions, and require extreme modification to the vehicle suspension, special tires and safety equipment)


----------

